# Website down?



## Smurfmacaw (Aug 27, 2015)

I was jonesing for a new stone or two and I just get a MySQL error when I try to get on the website. Darn the bad luck. Oh well, I'll check back later.
\
Mike M.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 27, 2015)

yeah... sorry... fixed now. this is why we are currently building a new site and moving to a new system... sorry again.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Aug 27, 2015)

No problem, I know how it goes with IT things. Managed to get on and get three stones ordered. One of these days I'm going to brave the traffic and come up for one of your three hour sharpening lessons and check out more stones....provided my wife doesn't kill me first.

Mike Murphy


----------



## JBroida (Aug 27, 2015)

i'm around, and would be happy to hang out, but our sharpening classes are booked up so far in the future now, that i've had to stop taking new classes... really sorry about that


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Aug 27, 2015)

No worries, I'm glad to hear business is good. I'll probably have a ton of questions about the Takeshima Awasedo since it's my first natural stone. I like my shaptons for double bevel knives (Gyutos etc.) but they don't really cut it for wide bevels and polishing, they just feel too slippery when a lot of steel is touching the surface.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 27, 2015)

sure... i'm around


----------

